# Linearantrieb



## d1239 (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo ich bin ganz neu hier und hab gleich mal ne Frage.

Ich bin zur Zeit bissel am basteln bzw. hab da so ein kleines Projekt... jetzt steht ich vor der Aufgabe meine vorhanden Linearführung mit Spindelantrieb elektronisch in bewegung zu setzten. 

Also kurz gesagt ich suche einen passenden Motor bei den ich (ohne großen Schaltungsaufwand) die Geschwindigkeit und die Drehrichtung einstellen kann. Er muss allerdings auch schon kraft haben!


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2011)

definier Kraft mal ein bisschen genauer.

Wie schnell mit welchen Lasten?

gibt viele Nöglichkeiten, DC Antrieb mit PWM, Asynchronmotor mit FU, Schrittmotor, . . .


----------



## d1239 (25 Februar 2011)

Die Geschwindigkeit müsste einstellbar sein denke so zwischen 50 und 100 U/min. Kraft denke so 30-40 Nm max.


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2011)

Also reden wir von ca. 30W?

Dann DC mit Pulsweitenmodulation (die Drehrichtungsumkehr am besten auch elekronisch).


----------



## Mertin (25 Februar 2011)

Nur als Tipp:
Was du aber auch berücksichtigen solltest, ist die Steigung deiner Spindel im Verhältniss zu den U/Min deines Motors


----------



## d1239 (26 Februar 2011)

Ja also die Linearführung ist bestellt, wenn sie da ist kann ich mal schauen welche geschwindigkeit ist ungefähr brauche. Worauf muss ich beim kauf achten? Wo kann ich ihn günstig kaufen? vielleicht gleich mit passendem Motor.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß hier die Relationen nicht passen.

Dir ist schon klar, daß eine 30kW-Maschine >200kg wiegt und ein ordentlicher Brummer ist?

Was ist denn das für ein "kleines Projekt"?


MfG


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß hier die Relationen nicht passen.
> 
> ...


Wo hast du denn die 30 kW rausgelesen


----------



## d1239 (26 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Also reden wir von ca. 30W?



winnman meite so 30w, bei 30 kw müsste es wohl ein FU sein oder


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie stehe ich heute auf dem Schlauch 

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


MfG


----------



## Zefix (26 Februar 2011)

d1239 schrieb:


> Ja also die Linearführung ist bestellt, wenn sie da ist kann ich mal schauen welche geschwindigkeit ist ungefähr brauche. Worauf muss ich beim kauf achten? Wo kann ich ihn günstig kaufen? vielleicht gleich mit passendem Motor.



Also ne Linearführung ist wie der Name schon sagt, eine Führung damit mal was rutscht, was du brauchst ist ne Spindel.
Kann ne Kugelumlaufspindel oder ne Trapezspindel sein, oder soger nur über Zahnriemen...

30-40Nm am Motor über Spindel ist ne Menge Holz 

Google mal nach CNC Steurung oder CNC Ecke..


----------



## Chräshe (26 Februar 2011)

Hallo d1239,

erst mal willkommen hier. Wenn du von basteln spricht, fällt mir im ersten Moment nur ein Scheibenwischer-Motor oder ähnliches ein. Zu betreiben an einer PWM- Endstufe von Kaleja... oder sonstigen Herstellern.

Ob deine Berechnung von Kraft und Drehmoment hinkommt, kannst du mit der Software  cymex® von Wittenstein überprüfen.  

Falls etwas mehr Leistung erforderlich ist, fährt du vermutlich mit einem Asynchronmotor und FU besser. Wenn du dann noch positionieren willst, bist du recht schnell bei einem Servomotor... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## d1239 (26 Februar 2011)

Also im moment hab ich da eine an einer anderen Maschine mit Zahnriemen und nem kleinen 12 V Motor der ungefähr 5 Nm macht! Der ist aber bissel schwach.

Jetzt bin ich an einer neuen und da wollte ich es mal mit einer Trapezspindel versuchen. Die 30-40 Nm sind nur ein schätzwert. Kann sein das ich da zu hoch liege.

Ich wollte erstmal erfragen wie ich das mit der PWM mache und wo ich sowas her bekomme, am besten gleich mit Motor dazu!


----------



## d1239 (26 Februar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo d1239,
> 
> erst mal willkommen hier. Wenn du von basteln spricht, fällt mir im ersten Moment nur ein Scheibenwischer-Motor oder ähnliches ein. Zu betreiben an einer PWM- Endstufe von Kaleja... oder sonstigen Herstellern.
> 
> ...


Danke das sind mal verwertbare infos, einen Scheibenwischermotor hab ich hier schon liegen, aus nem polo 6n glaube ich! 

Habe bei der alten Maschine die Drehzahlsteuerung sehr unschön über ein Podi geregelt. Da ging ordentlich Leistung und wärme am Podi verloren aber dafür hatte ich die nötige Drehzahl nur keine kraft. Jetzt wollte ichs bei der neuen Maschine mal anständig machen! positionnieren muss ich nicht, und ein Asynchronmotor ist vielleicht ein bissel groß für so ne Linearführung oder?


----------



## winnman (26 Februar 2011)

schau dich mal im Modellbau bereich um


----------



## d1239 (17 Mai 2011)

So lang hats gedauert, aber jetzt komm ich endlich weiter.

Hab mich nun für einen Drehstrommotor und einen Frequenzumrichter entschieden. Jetzt ist nur die Frage welchen FU er müsste so steuerbar sein das ich ihn langsam anfahren lassen könnte (Anfahrrampe) und auch zum ende hin sollte er langsamer werden. Und dann nach einem Tasterdruck in die andere richtung genau das gleiche. 

Kann ich das ohne SPS verwirklichen? Mit allen endschaltern und einem Bedienfeld.


----------



## Superkater (18 Mai 2011)

*Mit 30W Motor 40Nm mit 500Rpm???*

Hallo liebe Leute,

wenn das Projekt fertig ist, dass gebt mir bitte sofort die Type von einem 30W Motor weiter der bei 500Rpm noch 40Nm an der Spindel kann.

Das wäre ein Wundermotor und absolut super für Werkzeugmaschinen.

Danke.


----------



## Per (18 Mai 2011)

*Positionieren mit Frequenzumrichter*

Hallo d1239,
na klar gibst Umrichter mit diesen Funktionen.  
z.b. Lenze 8400 StateLine
Zauberwort beim 8400 ist  Abschaltpositionierung

```
[COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Das Grundprinzip dieser Technologiapplikation besteht darin, drehzahlgeführt auf einen[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Abschaltsensor (z. B. auf einen Endschalter) zu fahren und so genau wie möglich an dieser[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Position anzuhalten. Im Unterschied zu anderen Positioniersteuerungen erfolgt bei der Abschaltpositionierung[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]keine Lagerückführung und keine Wegvorberechnung. Die erreichbare[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Genauigkeit hängt somit von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, u. a. auch von der[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Geschwindigkeit, mit der auf den Abschaltsensor gefahren wird.[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Zusätzlich kann eine Vorabschaltung realisiert werden. Dafür sind genügend freie Digitaleingänge[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]am Antriebsregler erforderlich, an denen weitere Sensoren für die zusätzlichen[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Haltepositionen angeschlossen werden können. Diese Sensoren sorgen für die[/SIZE][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#000000][SIZE=2]Verringerung der Geschwindigkeit, bevor der letzte Abschaltsensor erreicht wird.[/SIZE][/COLOR]
```
 Handbücher: http://src.lenze.com/lenze-bibliothek/de/_start.htm
* A13_L-force_Inverter_Drives_8400*

Positionieren mit Frequenzumrichter
http://www.lenze.de/lenze.de_de_active/220_Actionsites/Inverter_Drives_8400/Positionieren_Positioning/Positionieren-mit-Positioning-with-8400-Inverter-Drives.de.jsp?cid=0b0164e080397b4c


Gruß Per


----------



## Blockmove (18 Mai 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> wenn das Projekt fertig ist, dass gebt mir bitte sofort die Type von einem 30W Motor weiter der bei 500Rpm noch 40Nm an der Spindel kann.
> 
> Das wäre ein Wundermotor und absolut super für Werkzeugmaschinen.



Ich stör mich auch schon die ganze Zeit an dem techn. Angaben.
Vielleicht sollt jetzt doch mal einer einen Taschenrechner rausholen ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## d1239 (18 Mai 2011)

Jaja... ich muss das alles nochmal durchrechnen 

Hat sich bissel was geändert wollte es erst mit einem kleinen 12 Volt Motor machen! Aber jetzt ist alles etwas größer geworden also gibts einen 0.37 KW Motor mit einem FU !

Danke an Per !!! Das hilft mir schonmal sehr!


----------

